# Hells Angels raids 'dismantle' biker gang



## Antoine (17 Apr 2009)

No doubt that we have to fight against crime !

How can we avoid new gangs to take over and we are going to face a new war between gangs? 

Does other gangs understand that they are hunted down and they will be found or they don't care, business as usual?

These questions have been asked many times, but it is still in the news again, particularly here, in Vancouver !

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/montreal/story/2009/04/16/operation-sharqc-hellsangels-0416.html

http://www.radio-canada.ca/radio/maisonneuve/16042009/118790.shtml

edit: I forgot to acknowledge the good work of the police !


----------

